# Home made mibar type plow lift



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has ever thought of (or made) a mibar type plow lift out of an electric trailer jack. I would think anyone with a welder and novice fabrication skills would be able to whip it up without a problem. You could buy a jack like this ( http://www.amazon.com/Electric-Power-Tongue-Trailer-Camper/dp/B003V59R0A/ref=pd_sim_sbs_auto_2 ) and have a electric lift for under $120. And I don't think you'd have problems with it failing considering it's 3000 lbs capacity. Hell if you're good at fabrication you could even buy a second one and set it up for turning the plow.

Just a thought for those of you looking for options other than the winch lift.


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

It may work. Grab one and give it a whirl. If you've got a trailer, and it doesn't work out on the quad, you could always toss it on there.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Havent made one with down pressure, but i have used a similar actuator for an atv plow lift. The last one i made was used as a chain lift like a truck plow. It worked great for me. Drew a fraction of power compared to a winch, and lifted twice as fast.


----------

